# Griffen help!



## morras (12/4/16)

Elo all

So I got my rx 200 and griffen with the top airflow last night.......

Build 2 x 5 wrap coils and fir them , came out to .25 ohms , that was easy enough.

wicked it , leaked half a tank of juice , sure I didn't wick it like it should be.took it apart and redid the wicking , leaked another half a tank of juice , rinsed it and packed it away.......

can someone please explain to me in a step by step way how to wick this thing ?
looking at videos doesn't really help me all that much , it is very difficult to see how much cotton they really use.

what size cotton in mm should I use , the diameter of my coils is 2.5 mm ?

also , is see everyone says that the wick must not protrude into the juice wells under the ring , should it just be tucked in there ? How tightly must it be tucked in there ?

please help with some photos , it would really help if the wicking can be shown next to something that will help me judge the thickness of the cotton to be used.


----------



## Christos (12/4/16)

Did the griffin leak with the juice flow off?
@Nightwalker has a post on how to wick the griffin but check if the posts are loose. My griffin did the same thing even when wicked properly and then the positive post fell out.


----------



## morras (12/4/16)

Hi made sure the juice and airflow controls was closed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (12/4/16)

morras said:


> Hi made sure the juice and airflow controls was closed.


Im going with a faulty griffin. I had a bad one as well. Pity though.


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/4/16)

Check the glass seating. It just sits on the O-ring at the bottom, nothing that it slides over to centre it, so it tends to sit off-centre if you're not careful and leak. Bad design there.


----------



## morras (12/4/16)

Dont think it is the glass , leaked out the ait holes at the bottom


----------



## Christos (12/4/16)

morras said:


> Dont think it is the glass , leaked out the ait holes at the bottom


Before I discovered my griffin was a POS I stuffed the channels with cotton and left the juice control closed. 
Pissed juice out the airholes till the tank was emptied all over the counter next to the griffin.


----------



## morras (12/4/16)

One thing that bothers me is the airflow control ring at the bottom moves up and down slightly , about .5 mil play , is this normal ?


----------



## Christos (12/4/16)

morras said:


> One thing that bothers me is the airflow control ring at the bottom moves up and down slightly , about .5 mil play , is this normal ?


I dont know if this is normal, mine does too.


----------



## sneakydino (12/4/16)

Christos said:


> I dont know if this is normal, mine does too.



Yoh mine as well. I think I also got a dud 1. There is a massive gap between the airflow and the juice control and the juice control is so loose that most of the time it moves around almost on it's own.


----------



## Yagya (12/4/16)

cant you take it to your nearest vapeshop and they can see what the problem is. 
i just coil and wick like i would do on the crius, no leaking.
also try and tighten the positive pin


----------



## morras (12/4/16)

Yagya said:


> cant you take it to your nearest vapeshop and they can see what the problem is.
> i just coil and wick like i would do on the crius, no leaking.
> also try and tighten the positive pin


Closest vape shop to me is like 160 ks.


----------



## moonunit (12/4/16)

If it is a manufacturing fault notify the vendor and return it for a new one. 

On the wicking side, I use 3mm coils and Jap cotton, the cotton is very tight through the coils and then trim the tails that they sit in the upper half of the ring. The cotton the goes into the juice wells is ever so slightly compacted. Usually takes 1/2 a tank of low watts 30-40 vaping then I progressively up it to 60-70 depending on the build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/4/16)

Pics of the build and wick and I have you sorted in a few minutes. Nothing I can do without seeing it.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/4/16)

morras said:


> One thing that bothers me is the airflow control ring at the bottom moves up and down slightly , about .5 mil play , is this normal ?


Hell NO. It should be solid as can be when put together.

All of a sudden, I am SUPER happy I have an old Griffin. I know where to find another. It is MINE. Now I am paranoid someone else will get it first. MEEEP.

I DID tell you the Gemini is better build quality tho... See if you can trade in if it is a faulty unit. Get a Gemini. It is sooooo killer.


----------



## Jarred Karp (12/4/16)

howzit bud. make sure that your airflow control is always closed fully when top filling. 

When I wick a griffin, I usually cut the cotton into triangle tips and just rest the cotton on top of the wicking holes. I never put it into the holes.


----------



## BumbleBee (12/4/16)

There is no play or gap on the airflow control on mine, it fits very snug, I have a clone. That vertical play doesn't sound right.


----------



## morras (12/4/16)

Right gents

Gave it another go tonight - so far so good.....

Build new coils , spaced - 5 turns with 24 gauge - the came out crappy but the work , not neat at all.....

Wicked with much less cotton that last night and only let the cotton protrude slightly in the juice holes , almost just 
laying on top.

Filled her up and so far no leaks.

Please look at the pics and advise further.


----------



## morras (12/4/16)

Just a pick of one of my single coil builds on my subtank , just to show that i can turn a coil !!!

By no means a pro - still very much a noobie.....


----------



## morras (12/4/16)

Currently vaping on 60 watt - up to what wattage will the .2 ohm coils be safe ?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/4/16)

morras said:


> Currently vaping on 60 watt - up to what wattage will the .2 ohm coils be safe ?


60w looks like plenty power to those coils. Now you have your wicks jacked time to play with builds! FUN. I can HIGHLY recommend twisting 24 g stainless steel, doing 8 wraps1/8 inch ID for a .15 ohm dual coil build, kick up your wattage to 80 and let it rip!


----------



## Jarred Karp (12/4/16)

morras said:


> Right gents
> 
> Gave it another go tonight - so far so good.....
> 
> ...


My favourite thing to do on a griffin is 26 gauge 316 Stainless steel wrapped on a 2.5mm in dual coil! gets amazing flavour and great clouds with low wattage needed! give it a shot! but the new one is looking good! i always say, doesn't matter if they are pretty or not, just as long as they chuck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagya (12/4/16)

Glad you got the nack of the griffin @morras 
Thats exactly how i am building and slightly spaced for best flavour..
Problem is...it goes from full to empty in no time..


----------



## Jarred Karp (12/4/16)

Yagya said:


> Glad you got the nack of the griffin @morras
> Thats exactly how i am building and slightly spaced for best flavour..
> Problem is...it goes from full to empty in no time..


This is a problem with any tank when good juice is involved

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DougP (12/4/16)

@Lord Vetinari 
I don't know if this has been asked before but do you know where one can find a conversion table from fractions of an inch to millimeters
I monitor a lot of forums in the USA for recommended coil builds and like you have posted here have no clue what 1/8 inch would be in millimeters


----------



## Jarred Karp (12/4/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Lord Vetinari
> I don't know if this has been asked before but do you know where one can find a conversion table from fractions of an inch to millimeters
> I monitor a lot of forums in the USA for recommended coil builds and like you have posted here have no clue what 1/8 inch would be in millimeters


you could use a google converter otherwise there are apps for your phone that you can download

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (12/4/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Lord Vetinari
> I don't know if this has been asked before but do you know where one can find a conversion table from fractions of an inch to millimeters
> I monitor a lot of forums in the USA for recommended coil builds and like you have posted here have no clue what 1/8 inch would be in millimeters



1/8 = 0.125 inches
1 inch = 25.4mm
0.125 x 25.4 = 3.175mm

Back on topic, get some Clapton wire and put some big builds in. Good to hear you got the wicking right and the problem is solved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (12/4/16)

Thanks guys for that


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/4/16)

Who needs special converters? Just type *1/8" to mm* or *395F to celsius* into Chrome or a Google search bar, and it will show the conversion in the results. It does most math and conversions this way ( I see Bing also woke up and does this ):

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

